# Donating eggs to my sister, anyone else done this?



## Sister2sister1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm currently going thru the process of donating eggs to my sister. She is 15 years older than me and has been trying for 5 years to conceive. I'm super excited to be able to help them both to have a child. They will be fantastic parents. I have two boys aged 3 and 5 and my hubby is supporting me thru this, although he was not happy at 1st. We've had counselling and its all go. I'm just wondering if anyone has done anything similar with a close member of family? I'm slightly worried how I will look at the child once its born if it has any of my features. But I will not have carried the baby so would not feel that connection like I did as soon as I gave birth. I'm not sure how your supposed to feel when yor sister has a baby anyway. I'm a little nervous I guess but mixed with excitement. All good   .... Thanks for reading x x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there

First of all it's a truly amazing thing u r doing for yr sister she is very lucky.

I am 37 currently 8 weeks pregnant from donor egg in Spain.  We at 1st explored using my 25 year old sisters eggs, but in the end she didn't want to donate and I am so glad we didn't go down that role as I was so concerned with what if she passed comment on it or referenced that it was her embryo, I didnt want to ruin or relationship.  

I am sure u will be fine and u won't feel the way u say now as u aren't giving birth to it.  Good luck be brave and strong and it's a totally selfless thing u r doing for yr sister it's truly amazing best gift u could ever give.

Tammy X


----------



## Sister2sister1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi tammy thank you for your reply   I can see your point, but at what stage did u get to before you decided this? And did your sister offer or did you ask? I'm 100% committed to doing this and so looking forward to having a niece or nephew. I feel my sister and her hubby deserve this chance and my kids look like her so our genes are strong in our family anyway. I look like my sister and she looks like my mum so do I, my eldest looks like all of us. Lol. I've got two boys and I'm hoping she has a girl. I won't be having anymore children, so it would be nice to be able to spoil a baby girl x. Huge congratulations on being pregnant by the way. How did you find the traveling to and from Spain ? Only asking as my sister looked into it but was put off with flying all the time. She's an air hostess so gets a bit tired of it I guess x


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi


I think it is lovely thing that you are doing for your sister.  If you can see a lot of you, your sister and your mum in your own kids then it won't matter that if she is lucky to have a child from your kind donation if it looks like you too.


Both my sisters offered but I was unfortunately not allowed to proceed with either of them.  Big sis hadn't completed her family and middle sis hadn't started her family but also said she didn't want children anyway.  I didn't want my yearning for a child to possibly affect their fertility if something was to go wrong during the treatment.  Good really as it took big sis a little longer than hoped for to have No.2 and middle sis did end up having a little baby boy after suffering 2 miscarriages.


I now sometimes wonder what my bio child or genetically related child may have looked like but having looked through mine and DHs baby photos both my DDs look like my DH as a baby.


Good luck to both you and your sister.
Yxx


----------

